# Reconaissance vocal en Francais ?

## destroyedlolo

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un aurait-il essayé une solution de reconnaissance vocal en Francais ? Quels sont vos retours la dessus ?

Sur un de mes BananaPI, pour le fun, j'aimerai faire un "centre de control" à la Startreck   :Laughing: 

"Ordinateur (bidibidip), lumière ..."

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Un point de départ: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speech_recognition_software_for_Linux

et dans Portage, regarde du côté de Sphinx ou Julius

----------

## kwenspc

Pour une petite config faut taper dans pockesphinx (sphinx étant un re-developpement du premier, en java...).

Et si tu veux que ta bananapi te réponde, festival est un bon choix.

----------

## destroyedlolo

ok, merci.

Je fini de configurer le son et je vais faire qq essaies.

Je vous tiendrais au courant par ce forum.

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Ha yes ! Soit pas avare en détails, ça m'intéresse aussi. Moi, ça serait pour faire de la domotique à partir d'une carte FPGA. J'y ai déjà réfléchi, mais je me suis jamais penché dessus.

----------

## xaviermiller

Pour les bricoleurs, il y a des puces "EasyVR" qui fonctionnnent sur Arduino (et autres microcontrôleurs)  :Wink: 

----------

## k-root

http://hackaday.com/tag/jarvis/

geeks que vous êtes , ...

 :)

----------

## k-root

 *destroyedlolo wrote:*   

> Quelqu'un aurait-il essayé une solution de reconnaissance vocal en Francais ? Quels sont vos retours la dessus ?

 

Entre 2015 et aujourd'hui la situation a bien changée : plus besoins de google !

https://github.com/snipsco/snips-platform-documentation/wiki

source : https://snipslabs.slack.com/

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Here’s an overview of what’s new:
> 
> *On the web console*
> ...

 

----------

